# Hair feels like straw after...



## ReezenGirl (Jul 27, 2009)

My hair feels like straw after I wash it with the no scent shampoo/conditioner from Dead Down Wind. It is so hard to brush through (so much for the conditioner part) and feel like I'm losing hair because of the difficulty in brushing (or combing) through! 

Anyone know of a better product that doesn't leave hair so stiff? 

As you can see from my avatar, I have long hair and would care not to become bald! 

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## Passion2009 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hunter's Speciality makes a conditioner as well as the shampoo. I have heard that Dead Down Wind is better....but to me it is not worth pulling your hair out! :mg: So my idea would be to buy the shampoo and conditioner from Hunter's Speciality and then if you want to spray your hair/head piece down with Dead Down Wind spray. That is what I do and it seems to work well. :thumbs_up


----------



## PlainandTall (Jul 7, 2009)

I recently tried "Odor Free" and have never in my life washed my hair without conditioner... I also have very long and color treated hair- it was hard to comb through when it was wet- I just took my time and was gentle working from the tips up- and it dried very silky and nice- I was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

I had the same EXACT problem! I have long blonde hair and when I would use the huntress shampoo and conditioner my hair would be one big knot! This year I use the huntress shampoo and the rainbow research unscented conditioner! BUY IT!! You will never ever regret it. It actually makes my hair so soft that I use it even when I'm not hunting! It's dirt cheap too. Only 4 dollars for a big bottle! Go to the rainbow research website and you will find it there. Awesome awesome awesome! Oh and the best part? I think it works better than the huntress products when it comes to scent!


----------



## garfanatic (Sep 30, 2009)

I just used the dead down wind for the first time this weekend and experienced the same thing. What I did was just throw my hair into my cap and went hunting. Didn't even bother brushing it out.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

BowHunterChck13 said:


> I had the same EXACT problem! I have long blonde hair and when I would use the huntress shampoo and conditioner my hair would be one big knot! This year I use the huntress shampoo and the rainbow research unscented conditioner! BUY IT!! You will never ever regret it. It actually makes my hair so soft that I use it even when I'm not hunting! It's dirt cheap too. Only 4 dollars for a big bottle! Go to the rainbow research website and you will find it there. Awesome awesome awesome! Oh and the best part? I think it works better than the huntress products when it comes to scent!


Thanks for the suggestion! I have the same problem with the DDW Huntress shampoo/conditioner... glad it's not just me. My hair feels FRIED after using it even after the first week.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

I like the Hunter's Specialty stuff myself. I tried the DDW but it made my hairline itchy. I guess I'm allergic to it. Anyway, the green stuff from HS makes my hair feel full and soft. Of course, mine is just collar length.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

I had the same problem with the DDW shampoo ~ and I have short hair. I bought vanilla scented shampoo and then I just spray down with the DDW before going out. I like it much better.


----------



## ReezenGirl (Jul 27, 2009)

garfanatic said:


> I just used the dead down wind for the first time this weekend and experienced the same thing. What I did was just throw my hair into my cap and went hunting. Didn't even bother brushing it out.


 If I did that, :mg: the rats nest I would have plus I can't put all my hair up into my cap (have to tuck it into my jacket when hunting)! You must have to wash it and leave the conditioner in for a while to get the knots out!


----------



## garfanatic (Sep 30, 2009)

ReezenGirl said:


> If I did that, :mg: the rats nest I would have plus I can't put all my hair up into my cap (have to tuck it into my jacket when hunting)! You must have to wash it and leave the conditioner in for a while to get the knots out!


My hair is only about 6 inches shorter than yours (judging by your picture). Just wash it with a moisturizing shampoo and conditioner when you get back from hunting. Or saturate it with a leave-in conditioner before brushing.


----------



## certified (Aug 26, 2008)

I ran the scent free options by hair stylist and she said to absolutely not use them on my hair. She looked at the ingredients and said they would strip it. I was a little worried at first about continuing to use my professional shampoo and conditioner during hunting, but I've had many a deer under my stand since then, so I don't worry about it anymore. (I do wear a Scentlock hat with face mask, so that may help me out.)


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

ReezenGirl said:


> My hair feels like straw after I wash it with the no scent shampoo/conditioner from Dead Down Wind. It is so hard to brush through (so much for the conditioner part) and feel like I'm losing hair because of the difficulty in brushing (or combing) through!
> 
> Anyone know of a better product that doesn't leave hair so stiff?
> 
> ...


I am SOOOOOOO glad you brought this up! My hair gets so fried from this stuff. Any of the ones I have tried so far. I think I agree just to use the stuff that is good for our hair and stay downwind of the deer. They will smell us anyway if they are downwind...why ruin our hair? Maybe if we take some actual vanilla to our hair after getting out of the shower that would help have a cover scent, but deer are supposed to be very curious anyway, so maybe our "girlie" products might actually bring them in closer....:set1_thinking:


----------



## herTHINGarchery (Oct 12, 2009)

ugh....its the worst shampoo for hair....rats nest for sure...i even used their conditioner....So......i use normal shampoo and conditioner even though i shower in the scent away before i hunt....i just spray alot of scent away on my hair before going to the stand....we are very anal about our hunting gear...and clothing, and we spray down ALOT....iv had deer at 10, 15, and 20 yards this year prolly 5 or 6 times and even the "evil old does" dont smell me.


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Girls I'm telling you! Go with the Rainbow research conditioner... You will never look back. I'm not like a seller or sponsored by them or anything.. I just simply love the product. I found it in Mrs. Greens the other day too. I'm not quite sure what states have mrs. Greens but it's like an "all natural" organic super market. I've gotten a lot of compliments this past week actually on how soft my hair is. It's worth buying... No more headaches from brushing out my hair for me!


----------



## sass67 (Jun 7, 2006)

I have good news for you! I have long color treated and have tried different kinds of "scent free" stuff that always leaves mine feeling like straw and utterly horrible by the end of season. This year I found a shampoo and Conditioner called "Jason" from vitacost.com. It is the best I have found so far. No, it's not Matrix, but it is a good product that doesn't seem to hurt my hair. I especially like the conditioner.... Oh, and it's only $5/bottle. 

More good news...... My daughter is a Cosmo queeen and she tells me that CHI is coming out with product that is fragrance free, should be out by the end of the year. She is suppose to get it through State Beauty Supply. I have suggested that she start carring the "Jason" line for her hunters. 

(before scent free was heard of, I washed my hair with Sauve apple shampoo hoping it would be an attractant, LOL..... I also washed my camo in baking soda. I had never heard of scent free products in those days..... )


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

I've tried the Dead Down Wind Huntress shampoo and conditioner. I have color treated hair and I was not happy with it. I could tell after only one wash that it was taking my color out. I haven't found anything that is good. So I'm very interested in everyone else's replies, especially women who color their hair. So now I use my regular shampoo & conditioner and try spray my head net and hat real good before each hunt with a scent killer. If I didn't have the gray I wouldn't color at all!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Well I have never used the DDW myself but after hearin all your comments that means I wont... Anyway that bein said.. I have very long hair to and HAVE to have conditioner if I plan on brushin my hair.. Plus I 99% of the time keep my hair in a braid so I have to be able to brush it out to do so.. So what I do and some might think I am crazy but it works, is was with normal shampoo and conditioner then take the Hunters Spec. shampoo/body wash and as hair again.. and it does not take the conditioner out of my hair so I can brush and braid when done. It has become a habit for braidin my hair for work and now I cant shot my bow comfortably without it braided (in summer my hair would stick to my neck and drive me nuts). Plus less wind fly to bug me while huntin..


----------



## cbprincess (Apr 2, 2009)

Can't get a comb through my shoulder length curly hair either without conditioner--rat's nest!!. I also use the Jason products as well as some from Earth Science which I get from the health food store. I'll check into those Rainbow products as well. My normal products aren't heavily scented because I'm sensitive to those types of things. Its a 50/50 toss up whether my hair is scent-free or not -- depends if I have time to get it dried before going out.


----------



## bree (Aug 16, 2009)

i used the scent away shampoo and conditioner. my hair def felt fried after the shampoo, but the conditioner looked and felt like lotion, so now my hair is fried feeling yet weighed down. LOL Oh well, i can was it with my good stuff later.


----------



## BowSweet (Jun 9, 2008)

using the green scent away stuff here, I have previously had issues with this fried icky feeling, but got a wild hair u know where and decided to let my hair grow out natural so it would actually be long and HEALTHY, and I havent had any issues, I have actually been able to stop using conditioner except on the last inch of hair where there is still a little color. I totally agree about that HS conditioner, it actually akes it worse I think lol. I need to look into the rainbow or jason stuff, bc I WOULD like to use something better for my hair than the green stuff so I can keep my happy hair happy.


----------



## sebarrier (Feb 28, 2005)

I use that green scent away shampoo/body wash.... How in the world can something that is used as a shampoo AND body wash be good for your hair? It makes my hair so rough and broken, and it's hard to brush... I haven't found the conditioner, I'll have to look on that rainbow website mentioned earlier. 

Men have it so easy!!


----------



## bree (Aug 16, 2009)

i told my hubby, it would be so much easier if there was some kind of bag that we could just cinch down over our head to lock in the hair scent. My hair is still a fried disaster, i have conditioned the daylights out of it. Im going to try the Jasons, we have it here at a health food store down the road.


----------



## holly (Aug 1, 2006)

I use the Hunters Specialties shampoo and conditioner. It's better than using the body wash/shampoo. It still leaves my hair pretty dry and I can't comb through it. It drives me crazy when I read that most of the body washes and shampoos claim to be moisturizing. After using the products for a week my scalp and skin is so dry and itchy I can't even sit still. I've started using a salon shampoo that is made for dry damaged hair on my off days when I won't be hunting to help my hair. I've heard Aveno products work well for remoisturizing hair and skin. I haven't tried it yet though. I'm interested in the Rainbow Research conditioner. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Rainbow research has unscented shampoo and conditioner, they are designed for women, not just hunters.. so they actually work well on long hair. The bonus is they are environmentally friendly and don't test on animals or anything. 
http://www.rainbowresearch.com/


----------



## CashMoneyRugby (Feb 3, 2009)

omg i KNOW! i hate it. i even have the conditioner stuff but it hardly helps.

Tressa


----------



## arrowgrrl (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree with Bree! I think we need a scent lock head wrap so we dont have to worry about it! I'm using the dreaded GREEN stuff. Last time I did put conditioner on first and combed it out in the shower then washed it with the green shampoo so I didn't have knots. Also didn't bother doing anything with it except braid it and put a hat and face mask on.

Hunting weekends I just try not to have to go anywhere I'll be seen in public!


----------

